# Looking for SD-40-2 ATSF



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ilooking for a used SD40-2 ATSF http://www.usatrains.com/r22301.html
like this one. e-mail me on the side.
I will place this in classifed 
thanks

or trade


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Giving up on Uncle Pete?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

No Dave....I think his railroad finally got big enough that ATSF wants to compete


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to think for a minute what Dave was talking about. I have always run U.P. and B.N. even back in baby scale days..thus now that there is BNSF I can run the best of both worlds. I have the decals to make the 40-2 into BNSF. 

so THERE..............


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Locally, BunSniff, or the Big New Santa Fe, is not usually considered the best of any world.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Or Big Nose & Stinky Feet


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Next thing you know he will be looking for CSX and N&W loco's







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I could use a SD45 in the same colors.


----------

